# Dividing a 10 frame deep question.



## johnmcda (Aug 10, 2015)

I think you will find the 5 frame deeps to be wider than a ten frame deep. My double nucs use a 10 frame bottom with a divider in the middle and 4 frames on each side with 4 frame nucs on top.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

Board thickness can cause you problems... Just respect bee space and you will find that you can use thinner or thicker boards and it will work for you. 4 or 5 frames... It's just how you want to skin the cat.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Two 4 frame nucs fit perfectly on a ten frame.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

I should have been a little more specific and given you guys a little more info.

I do know that the 5 frame boxes side by side will be wider than a 10 frame deep. I was hoping to cut down on the amount different size equipment I have. 

Has anyone tried this will success?






and just use a filler board on the sides of the 10 frame deep to cover the gap on the bottom of the 5 frame boxes. 

EDIT after a little more thought.... I wouldn't be able to reduce the amount of different size hardware I have because I would need to make custom covers....duh 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I've tried to make the upper boxes with the "inside" side made from 1/8" luan plywood. It does work but 5 frames are tight, not sure they were worth the effort and have gone back to 4 frame boxes using 3/4" sides.


----------



## tpope (Mar 1, 2015)

A woven feed sack underneath a flat migratory type top cover will work cheaply enough.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

Steve I went through this last year and just decided to use 5x5 nuc boxes. All of the wintered fine. i'm using ten frame boxes divided x3 for mating before I move them to a nuc.


----------



## j.kuder (Dec 5, 2010)

screw a piece of 5/4 or even a 2"x3" along the top edge of the 10 frame deep on both sides and just use a piece of plywood for the top. ply could be a one and half inches bigger than the 2 nucs together to create an overhang.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

A 10-frame-to-nucleus adapter board (plywood) does not need to have a perfect-sized hole inside, just a passage for a few bees to go through into the upper chambers.Not too big of an investment for additional equipment, and it allows you a lot of flexibility.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

I think its just going to be a divided 10 frame deep with two 5 frame nucs on top. I'll fill the gap on the sides of the deep with wood and use migratory covers for the 5 frame boxes. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I've tried to make the upper boxes with the "inside" side made from 1/8" luan plywood. 

Eikel beat me to it. That's what I would do if I wanted to put two five frame boxes on top of a ten frame box.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

How come you cannot do it in reverse?
Just put the 2 nucs at the bottom and the deep on top of them.
Any gap on the nucs you can use a strip of wood to cover it. Now you
can add honey supers on top too.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

beepro said:


> How come you cannot do it in reverse?
> Just put the 2 nucs at the bottom and the deep on top of them.
> Any gap on the nucs you can use a strip of wood to cover it. Now you
> can add honey supers on top too.


I want to be able to inspect one side at a time by taking off one of the 5 frame boxes.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Yes. You can. Two divided hives pictured. (End hives) Hard to see but the center boxes in the stacks are also divided. Fresh paint makes it hard to see. You'll end up with 4 frame nucs with lots of extra wiggle room. I LOVE these double-nuc things. Feel like the bees like them too. It's more set up for fast upward expansion.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Now I see.
I don't know if you're making the bee equipment too.
I can measure the length of the nucs and then cut a bee hive
out of the LP composite particle (chip) boards to make it fit.
And then waterproof and paint this hive for a long lasting one.
Going for 3 years and still holding. Maybe you can make your own
special hives too?
Option #2 is to cut a piece of narrow wood strip to nail it under the nuc hives to
seal off the gap.


----------



## Billboard (Dec 28, 2014)

Why dont you just put a 1x2 strip of pine on the deep box to cover the overhang of the 5 frame nucs. Its done then.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

That was option #2 there.
For the custom hive covers you can make them out of the LP
composite particle boards too. I like to make migratory covers
out of them. Afterward just waterproof and paint them. No wrap so far!


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

I am going to screw a filler piece on my 10 frame box and stack two 5 frame boxes side by side on it.

Also I will use my 5 frame migratory covers to cover them. 

Beepro, I do make my own equipment but I don't want to add anymore different size boxes. 

Sometimes it just takes a little discussion to get my brain in gear...

Thanks everyone
Steve


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Here is one of my divided deeps. The divider is a 2 x 12 cut to fit. 
Entrances on opposite ends.


----------

